# Is it okay to move mama rat and liter into main cage?



## elli (Mar 2, 2018)

My newest rat surprised me with 12 healthy ratlings, she was pregnant when I got her and she's extremely young. After she gave birth I moved her into a storage box, and then into a borrowed cage. It's a pretty small cage by my standards, and considering the babies are 9 days old now they'll start becoming active soon. The teen mom has been free ranging with the others and she's extremely active. Today she started gathering pieces of fabric and paper to create a nest inside the big cage while it was open, yet she ran back to her babies when she felt time was up. The teen mom gets along well with the others, she hasn't shown any aggressiveness towards the other girls, but I haven't let them near the babies yet. I feel like the best option would be for the babies and mom to move into the big cage when the babies are 2-3 weeks old, but since I have zero experience I would like some input. The other rats do however seem extremely curious of the baby cage and will often want to climb it and try to get inside. I think they are just curious of the new arrivals, but who knows... they might be plotting to kill the babies. Thoughts?

Edit:
I forgot to mention that the babies will be adopted out and the boys will be separated from the girls, of course. But while they are still living with mum I think it would be better to have lots of climbing space. The cage is  100 x 50 x 116 cm.


----------



## Rainnykay (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes! The mother is the best at caring for her babies. She may sleep on top of them or handle them a little rough but it is nothing to worry about. Also, make sure you are handling the babies for at least 10 minutes each day.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

I think 2-3 weeks is pretty young to move the babies into the big cage. I feel that they should be a little older/sturdier before having them in with the adults. I would err on the side of caution. Congrats on your new (surprise!) babies! Glad mom is taking good care of them.

M


----------

